# Kettle Moraine area...



## blakebogie (Apr 23, 2013)

Went looking in the northern kettle area, found nothing today (5/5). Gonna have store bought shrooms with my steak tonight.


----------



## howeluv (May 6, 2013)

I found two blacks in Summit yesterday.


----------



## deno629 (May 11, 2013)

Went out today.NOTHING YET!!!


----------



## wiscokid45 (May 12, 2013)

finally found some mushrooms today, turned out to be 5 false morels after more research. went out today in waukesha county after it finished raining, are false morels a sign of morels soon to come? ive been out checking and i think with this rain, we may start seeing them finally

/


----------



## jazzymushieluv (May 15, 2013)

yea soon come the shrooms hehe only found one morel jvl WI large one tho lil late season this year for WI watch out come fall prolly tons haha figures haha


----------

